# الهيدروليك في الطيره اليوشن 76



## عياد عماره (27 يناير 2011)

هدا جزء من منظومة الهيدروليك في ilyushn76


----------



## عياد عماره (27 يناير 2011)

جزء من مكونات منظومة الهيدروليك في طائرة اليوشن 76


----------

